# Wie synchron sind die Uhrzeiten auf Rechnern?



## MonsterShooter (23. Mai 2015)

Die gennante Frage steht im Titel.

Die ich frage mich wie syncron die Uhrzeiten sind, wenn beide Rechner schonmal mit dem Internet verbunden waren und dort die Zeit, Datum abrufen konnten.


----------



## Flown (23. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte das Thema schon mal in einer meiner Vorlesungen vor Jahren. Da gibt es einiges an Theorie, wie Synchronistation in Netzwerken funktioniert und der Abdrift der einzelnen Knoten (mit lokalen Zeitgebern), aber der erste Anlaufpunkt ist doch das NTP-Protrokoll. Von da aus musst du dich durch die Quellen schlagen.


----------

